

Firefox Will Soon Get Sponsored Suggested Tiles Based on Your Browsing History - core2
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/21/mozilla-will-soon-launch-sponsored-suggested-tiles-based-on-your-browsing-history/

======
AaronMT
This has been posted numerous times.

